# Spot that looks like eczema on her chest. Ideas?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I called the vet. I really get that they think I am the over protective/first time mom of a newborn.

Hope has a spot that looks like eczema would look on a person. Flat but it looks sort of scaly. Fleshy colored. Right on her chest.

Now. My two nibble on each other and can wrestle pretty aggressively. My thought was a bite that was scabbing over or roughed up her skin. 

I asked the vet if I could apply the cortisone/antibiotic cream they gave me when she had the issue after her spay. They said yes and that it was likely the biting as I suspected. It looked a bit better after an application. Because of where it is on her, I forgot about it a couple of days. I looked again tonight and it looks the same as it did. I applied more of the cream.

We can take her in before we leave Friday morning but I also thought that I would ask here. I could take a pic but with her coloring, it is likely not to show up well. 

I appreciate your thoughts and comments!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Picture? Its hard to say without seeing it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My first thought would be a fungal infection such as ringworm.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is the best pic I could get:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

maybe some kind of insect bite?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is rarely outside but it is possible. I think I will take her in Friday early before we leave just to be safe especially since she is trying out her in-home babysitter! We will be home Saturday. It is not bothering her whatsoever, no licking, biting or scratching at it and when I put the cream on, she had no response. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It doesn't look like ringworm. Is the hair missing? It kinda just looks like a patch of dry skin? I'd just keep doing the cream and watch it.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

No hair missing. I put the cream on this evening and I will do the same tomorrow. 

Thanks!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi karen i think insect bite id clean it good and apply carefully some peroxide to keep clean


----------

